# Best size tamper for E61 group head...



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I need a new tamper.

My previous one was, erm..... It was made of metal.... I think...

so the question remains..

what is the best size?

since the torr auction I've been looking there, but I want the best / most appropriate fit...

Recommendations....? bring it







x


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you using VST basket(s), if so which size, 18g?

That's what I have and currently have two tampers. Torr Trapex 58.4mm convex plus Made by Knock 58mm flat. I've mainly been using the convex but I'm thinking a Torr 58.55mm Titanium TI might be just the ticket...a more perfect fit?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Normally 15, but have 18 too....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty sure coffeechap mentioned on another thread about the Torr 58.55mm Titanium fitting a VST perfectly. Depends if you want the best or a more affordable option?

Some members like to have large collections of tampers whilst others would rather just have one or two and therefore don't mind spending a little extra to get something they're totally happy with. I think two tampers (one flat, one convex) would suffice most people's needs rather than wants.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tamper size anywhere between a 58.35, 58.4 or 58.55


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

TORRs are great tampers, I really like them....I've got 3 of them TI Flat 58.55, 58.4 plan2convex and a 58.4 Trapez convex.

I did have 5 tampers at one point and decided I had to get rid of some.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

What's the difference between the two Torr 58.4mm convex tampers? I'm presuming mines a Trapez but I could be wrong. I know very little about tampers.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trapez has slanted edges


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Depends if you want the best or a more affordable option?


I just want one.

i don't believe I could taste the difference between the shape of the metal it's been pressed with... That's just plain daft.... And I've not enough time in the day to concern myself with it.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> TORRs are great tampers,


And where is the best place to source one?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

bongo said:


> I just want one.
> 
> i don't believe I could taste the difference between the shape of the metal it's been pressed with... That's just plain daft.... And I've not enough time in the day to concern myself with it.


It's not much that the shape affects taste, but:

A 58mm tamper won't seal right round the edges so you have more risk of channelling which will affect taste

A 58.35 seals more of the coffee so you have less risk of channelling

A 58.55 etc.......


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I am miles away from being able to describe differences of taste in the cup but from my very limited experience of tamping, I'll say that having the correct size for the basket(s) you're using will definitely make a difference to your extractions. As will the pressure and technique you use. Speak to coffeechap, he sure knows his onions when it comes to tampers and often has a good selection available too!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

bongo said:


> And where is the best place to source one?


Speak to CoffeeChap.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> It's not much that the shape affects taste, but:
> 
> A 58mm tamper won't seal right round the edges so you have more risk of channelling which will affect taste
> 
> ...


Hence my question, what is the best size....?

which single size is best to use for the expobar ? And beyond that I would welcome recommendations on brand / model based on experience....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It depends on what basket you have, not what machine you have. THe tightest fit possible is best.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I know from experience that a 58.4mm does not reach the edges of a VST basket. Haven't tried a 58.55mm yet but I would imagine that will be the best fit you're likely to get, albeit, it does come at a price! If you'd rather not spend as much on a tamper, 58.4mm ones appear in the for sale section regularly or can be purchased new from a number of online places for a bit more.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some people (Glenn, d walsh) didn't get on with the 58.55 and went back to what they were using before.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

As a one off, I'd go for the 58.55 if that is best,.... it sounds like plenty of people here have multiple different ones all costing £30+ a pop... So one at a touch more doesn't bother me too much.

will have to give coffee chap a poke by the sounds of it... See what the man's got to offer

cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Size wise to a VST basket I'd say 58.4 or 58.55. Both fit really well. 58.4 seems to allow a better polish spin for me, 58.55 is a tighter fit. Both will work well with a Brewtus.

Do you tamp straight onto a mound of grind?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you tamp straight onto a mound of grind?


No I normally spray some starch in first to help iron out the kinks









ok, that was a joke... I tamp on to roughly levelled grounds rather than a heaped pile if that answers your question...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Very short generic video about choosing a tamper


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

> Very short generic video about choosing a tamper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha you know what you can do with your "Dillinger"! I think someone was having a laugh when they designed that!

Nice to see a bit more of a hint about why different bottom profiles (stop it!) are preferable though. Much as I like Kat and Gail, they didn't give a whole lot away in their video apart from "buy one that actually fits and don't jam it".


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I sometimes wonder if Kat & Gail set out to entertain as much as they try to be informative in their videos?


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Always enjoyed a RB, have a few and love the Euro Curce with short handle. Now I am going to an E61, will be chasing out my bases.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

http://www.heavytamper.com/classic-tampers/

have a look at these bad boys. they do 58.6mm which fits perfectly on vst 18


----------

